# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  Main Infinity-Box "MModule" v4.44 released

## mohamed73

*Main Infinity-Box "MModule" v4.44 released* *"MModule" v4.44 released * .Vodafone-340 unlock issue fixed
.Huawei-G7105 direct unlock, counter reset, flashing improved
.FFS structure autodetection improved
.security area repair improved (38 new firmwares supported)
.Huawei-G330d model supported for direct unlock etc.
.Huawei-G3512 model supported for direct unlock etc.
.Doro-PhoneEasy-611 direct unlock, counter reset operation improved
.firmware database updated
.Bess-VZ219 unlock operation improved
.Sendtel-Q800 model supported for direct unlock etc.
.Fly-DS120 model supported
.Fly-E185 model under test
.Lanix-R10 model under test    *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2013) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## gsm_bouali

تفضلو ربط تنزيل التحديث MModule v4.44   من هنا    على Desposit Files     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *وشــــــــــــــكرا *

----------

